# To Block..or Not To Block



## BigJoeCamper (Jan 26, 2010)

I have read various articles both for and against blocking up the RV over the winter months. Arguments for suggests that this prevents tires and bearings from developing flat spots. Others say that it is not worth the effort as the likelihood of developing flats spots is minimal with lightweight trailers such as my 210RS.

Any thoughts on this?

If I do decide to block it up, what is the best position for blocks? I was looking the area behind rear axles, right on the tail-end of the frame support for the axle mounts. This is probably the best candidate since there is black-iron gas pipe attached to the frame running all the way to the rear stabilizer. This would prevent blocking directly under the frame behind the axles. The tailpiece of the axle-support looks pretty secure and is welded directly to the frame.

For the front, I would likely block directly under the "A" frame, again because the frame on the underbelly has pipe attached to it.


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Howdy!

I've never heard of blocking, but seems to make sense. Honestly, I've never done this and I haven't noticed any issues with the tires or bearings. I also don't see a whole lot of other travel trailers up on blocks while stored either. If you have the time and it makes you feel better, I say go for it. Otherwise, pass and find something else to do....like mods!


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

the only time i have heard positive comments on blocking is when torsion axles are in service. with leaf springs, i really think it is not necessary.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Instead of blocking, it's a lot easier and just as effective (IMHO) to park the TT wheels on 2x10s--that keeps the tires from getting squished by stones, etc. I bought two 2x10-8's, pressure treated, cut a 45 degree edge in each end of each board, and put them on the ground. I just back up onto the boards and then chock the wheels.

Simple, cheap and works.


----------



## Ish (Jun 15, 2010)

hautevue said:


> Instead of blocking, it's a lot easier and just as effective (IMHO) to park the TT wheels on 2x10s--that keeps the tires from getting squished by stones, etc. I bought two 2x10-8's, pressure treated, cut a 45 degree edge in each end of each board, and put them on the ground. I just back up onto the boards and then chock the wheels.
> 
> Simple, cheap and works.


+1. Just put my on 2x10's for the winter and then slid the tire covers on.


----------

